
New type of a mouse: slider & tripod - nickb
http://thingsfromlife.blogspot.com/2008/03/mouse-huh-then-take-look.html
======
david927
I think the future belongs to a wristband (like a watchband) that picks up the
electric changes of your wrist muscles (their myoelectric signals). No
keyboard. No mouse. Just train finger press combinations. It would be more for
power users but would allow not just letters but whole words and commands. You
could finally get close to communication at the speed of thought.

